# Iphone as LCD screen?



## al-toidz photography (Feb 24, 2013)

Is there any way to use my iphone as LCD screen instead of my 1ds mark ii small screen?


----------



## viggen61 (Feb 25, 2013)

Not likely. For one, there is no easy way to get video in to an iPhone, other than as a file. 

Newer cameras, like the 6D can tether via wifi to an iPhone or iPad...


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 25, 2013)

Is there any wire that i can use to connect my iphone to 1ds mark ii? I was thinking about using eye-fi card but it doesn't help at all because i want to use this in on location shoot since 1ds mark ii's screen is pretty small


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2013)

you could get an eyefi card and a CF to SD card adapter and have the camera transmit the images over the eyefi to the phone or ipad... however its slow if its just JPG then its not gonna be too bad but if its raw you need the pro version that supports raw. if you are not shooting lots or frames in quick succession it will work


----------



## brianboru (Feb 26, 2013)

The 1Ds II is unfortunately not on DSLR Controller's device list otherwise I would suggest picking up a cheap android device: 

http://dslrcontroller.com/devices.php


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2013)

brianboru said:


> The 1Ds II is unfortunately not on DSLR Controller's device list otherwise I would suggest picking up a cheap android device:
> 
> http://dslrcontroller.com/devices.php



yeah no usb, its firewire only


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 26, 2013)

So I'm pretty much dead in a water in regards with this issue.. Oh well, i can live with it its not that bad anyway. It is still a beast camera.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 26, 2013)

get a 13" macbook with firewire and shoot tethered? 

why dont you want to use eye-fi? other than the pig slow transfer speed and potentially unreliable connectivity


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 26, 2013)

Because i'll be using it more on location shoot rather than studio/home. I already have macbook pro and the cable for tethered shooting. If only i can afford a 1dx then it wouldnt be such a big problem dealing with small lcd screen


----------



## msatter (Feb 26, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> brianboru said:
> 
> 
> > The 1Ds II is unfortunately not on DSLR Controller's device list otherwise I would suggest picking up a cheap android device:
> ...



The camera has an USB 1.1 port however no liveview. For checking the pictures on a larger screen you could look at the program Shuttersnitch which support different brands of WiFi cards.


----------



## al-toidz photography (Feb 26, 2013)

msatter said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > brianboru said:
> ...



I was looking through the website of shuttersnitch. Thanks for the input. I guess since I'm using an iphone, i can download the app then buy some eyr-fi card so i can use it...


----------



## CanonGrunt (Feb 27, 2013)

Cam Ranger!!!! I love it. Everything you want and more!!!!!

For use with iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad.

www.camranger.com $299, so it costs a little bit, but worth it I'd say.

From the site:

Capture & View Images
Capture images in all drive modes. Then view full resolution images in JPG or Canon RAW and optionally save to an iPad, iPhone, or iPod Touch. CamRanger is a great wireless tethering solution.

Live View
Wirelessly stream live view to your iPad, iPhone, or iPod Touch. Complete focusing control with touch focus, incremental adjustments, and focus stacking.

View & Edit Camera Settings
Remotely change and view camera settings: Aperture, Shutter Speed, ISO, White Balance, Drive/Shooting Mode (Single, Continuous, etc.), AF, Metering Mode, Image Format, Auto Exposure Mode, and Exposure Compensation and Bracketing.

Record Movies
Wirelessly record movies to view and edit later. CamRanger supports touch focusing during movie recording for many Nikon and Canon cameras.

Intervalometer / HDR
Setup intervalometer (time lapse) or HDR on your CamRanger. No need for your iOS device to remain connected after the initial setup.

Macro & Focus Stacking
Perfect for macro photography where your camera is in awkward locations or very precise focus control is needed. Use automatic focus stacking for enhanced depth of field.


----------



## brianboru (Feb 27, 2013)

CanonGrunt said:


> Cam Ranger!!!! I love it. Everything you want and more!!!!!
> 
> For use with iPhone, iPod Touch, and iPad.
> 
> ...



The 1Ds II isn't on the supported hardware list for presumably the same reason as dslrcontroller - the need for liveview. It's still neat.


----------

